# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  EE Rumour - Connor

## moonstorm

Looks like he becomes a regular in the show as Carol agrees to let him move into her place !

This was apparently in a Soap Mag but as I havn't seen it, I put it in rumors.  Can anyone confirm?

----------


## tammyy2j

Carol lives with Bianca, Pat, Ricky and the kids is there room for another person in that house?????????

----------


## parkerman

> Carol lives with Bianca, Pat, Ricky and the kids is there room for another person in that house?????????


You should know by now that all houses (and pubs) on Albert Square are like the Tardis. :Lol:

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought Carol was going to be moving in with Roxy's mum.  How can she invite Connor to stay when it's not her house.

----------


## moonstorm

Well dont' think Glenda would mind a young hunky man about the house??

----------


## lizann

Does he and Carol become a couple so?

----------

